# Paph. Karl Ploberger



## tcw (Apr 26, 2013)

The first bloom. not full yet!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 26, 2013)

I see some potential there.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 26, 2013)

they look great.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 26, 2013)

Another nice couple of plants. Is the cross bellatulum x hangianum?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 26, 2013)

I like!!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2013)

Excellent! You can't imagine how jealous/envious it can be, to be restricted from having/showing these plants.


----------



## Trithor (Apr 27, 2013)

They are special


----------



## Dido (Apr 28, 2013)

they look great keep us posted


----------



## tcw (Apr 28, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Excellent! You can't imagine how jealous/envious it can be, to be restricted from having/showing these plants.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 28, 2013)

I see two. How many plants of this cross do you have? Have you bloomed any that where poor flowers?


----------



## tcw (Apr 28, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> I see two. How many plants of this cross do you have? Have you bloomed any that where poor flowers?



1. about 100 plants. 
2. many poor flowers.:rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 28, 2013)

OK, so my chances of getting a good one is around 1:50 chance! That's probably an average percent for most crosses, don't you think?


----------



## tcw (Apr 28, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> OK, so my chances of getting a good one is around 1:50 chance! That's probably an average percent for most crosses, don't you think?



only 6 blooming.
many poor flowers but not this cross.


----------



## abax (Apr 29, 2013)

Glorious and on the other side of the world!!! Aaaacccckkkkk!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2013)

If you lived in Canada you could get all you wanted! F__ing Cites enforcement idiots!


----------

